# Matso's Mango Beer



## quokka (22/3/10)

I was wondering if anyone has a recipe to mimick Matso's Mango Beer. Its based on a Belgium blonde with a mango flavour.


----------



## Parrothead (22/3/10)

quokka said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a recipe to mimick Matso's Mango Beer. Its based on a Belgium blonde with a mango flavour.



I've never had a Matso's Mango Beer, but here are two links to mango beer recipes, one is all-grain, the other is an extract recipe:

http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/recipator/recipator...4&item=8868


http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/recipator/recipator...4&item=7250

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nick JD (23/3/10)

My "To Brew" list is getting out of control. Cheers.


----------



## bum (23/3/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;recipe=1069 h34r:


----------

